# 20* hybrid



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I just bought a 20* macgregoer hybrid with the hopes of it being an "in between" club. I am hoping that it will be a bit longer than my 3 iron and a bit shorter than my 4 wood, I can hit my 3 iron 220-230 with my regular swing, does anyone have any idea how much longer the 20* will be than the 3 iron? the 20* has a steel shaft aswell as my irons...

Steve


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My Callaway 3H is 20 degrees and while I don't find it longer than I used to hit a 3 iron, I hit it well MUCH more consistently. Your mileage may vary... but there's no way I'd go back to a 3 iron now.


----------



## Bobay1956 (Jan 18, 2007)

My 3 iron was 200-210 and i don't hit my 19* Snake Eyes any further. I just hit it straighter and higher.


----------



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmmmm...maybe I'll sell this one when it comes in and buy the 17* or maybe even a lower lofted club, maybe a Nickent or something like that to get the right distance.

Steve


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a Nickent 19 degree and Calloway 23 degree to replace my 3 and 4 irons. The 19 is a strong 3 with a little more distance. The 23 matches my 4 iron exactly. I don't think its about distance, but rather about versatility. The rescues get through the thick roughs better than the irons whose blades can catch the heavy stuff. Also, the rescues are easier to hit overall in more weather conditions. They simply provide more flexability in shot selections.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

As I said above, I have the Callaway Heavenwood 3H. The other benefit to hitting it more consistantly is that I also tend to hit it somewhat higher, so it lands softer and helps increase the amount of greens I hit. Being shorter off the tee than I was in my youth, it's made a big difference to my game.

In general, I feel the hybrids have been the best thing to happen to my game in years, other than lessons.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If this is the v foil club, I had one of these and sold in on within a couple of weeks.

If the ball came out of the middle exactly, it went like a skud missile, if it didnt come out the middle it felt like you were hitting a lump of concrete.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> If this is the v foil club, I had one of these and sold in on within a couple of weeks.
> 
> If the ball came out of the middle exactly, it went like a skud missile, if it didnt come out the middle it felt like you were hitting a lump of concrete.


I'm trying to picture that...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I'm trying to picture that...


Perfect tee shot with one of these would travel like my driver, very similar distance (dont think it was the 20*).

A bad shot would come out of the toe of the club, imagine at impact the feeling that the club head was going to spin around and the ball would be left on the tee! This is what it felt like.

Once its amusing, do it enough times and it can get you down!

Thank god for the 3 wood!


----------



## TheNextGreat1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Its not the v foil model, its the mactech one with the cup face technology...

Steve


----------

